# metal detecting in the new honey hole silver dollars / gun



## davduckman2010

me and my son hit a cut hay field that had a 1800s house on at one time. we got out of the truck and started pulling pennys out like crazy then my boy hit some silver and kept hitting them big silver 3 hours 70 pennys half Wheaties/ 4 indian head pennys / 4 nickles/ 2 Washington silvers / 1 mercury dime and six morgan silver dollars. not bad----- were going back later to search the other 20 acres. heres a key date 1834 matron head penny we found yesterday with a percussion cap pocket pistol in the same hole. we had the corrosion removed with electrolosis on the gun and it was the real deal. and a cival war claims token

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 16


----------



## Mike1950

Very cool. Where the hell have been. I did not realize plumbers were that busy.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Kevin

Awesome finds Duck. When I foind my first silver dollar a 1923 peace dolar under a clothesline the lady and her son said they didn't know which was bigger the dollar or my eyes.

You're in fertile ground up there man it's far a d few between down here on really old coins.


----------



## davduckman2010

Mike1950 said:


> Very cool. Where the hell have been. I did not realize plumbers were that busy.


dam turd hearders are never busy ----but pipefitters are always killin it ----dam drywallers

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## davduckman2010

Kevin said:


> Awesome finds Duck. When I foind my first silver dollar a 1923 peace dolar under a clothesline the lady and her son said they didn't know which was bigger the dollar or my eyes.
> 
> You're in fertile ground up there man it's far a d few between down here on really old coins.


been waiting for this to get harvested the house got blown of the map 1969 by a killer tornado the elderly folks living there collected coins I here. that tornado killed 13 people it was a bad one.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Kevin

As you know successful hunting means research research research. You obviously know that. I never get tired of seeing y'alls finds.


----------



## davduckman2010

Kevin said:


> As you know successful hunting means research research research. You obviously know that. I never get tired of seeing y'alls finds.


yep you can look up 1800s maps online and see where the old houses used to be. that's what we hunt there just crop fields now but we can find them with the garrets we use. when brick / pottery/ square nails start showing up on the surface we know were in the zone we just listen for those high tones

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Tony

Awesome find Duck!!!! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man

Congrats! Keep hunting, and sharing pics of the Mother Lode. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SENC

turd herders - damn near the funniest thing I've ever read!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## robert flynt

Can you spare a fellow a dime?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## davduckman2010

robert flynt said:


> Can you spare a fellow a dime?


let me see if I have one laying around

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Nature Man

Some great coins there! You did hit the Mother Lode! Chuck

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## DKMD

Duck, you said you had the corrosion removed from that gun... Got any pics after the cleanup?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## brown down

damn duck hell of a find! my girls parents have a 200 acre farm thats been in their family for over 5 generations and supposedly have ties to the original settlers in this country wonder if its worth metal detecting around their house or their fields? how do you research and what do you look for @Kevin


----------



## GeauxGameCalls

Thats awesome! Where I live there was a Civil War battle called the Battle of Irish Bend and they always have people pulling up musket balls and cannon balls.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin

brown down said:


> 5 generations .... wonder if its worth metal detecting around their house or their fields?



You don't need to do much research it fell in your lap! Ask the old timers where old outbuildings were that are no longer there and search all around them. Ask where the old clothesline was that will be a treasure trove. Ask if any horse-racing was ever done on the property (used to be very popular to have local races) and if so where did the spectators stand and bet. Ask if poker games were ever held in the depression and where was the barn that they congregated. Ask if any of the predecessors made shine and if so where. Don't be afraid to ask the obvious question "Did you ever hear rumors of hidden jars of coins being saved and cached by any of the previous owners?" and even if they say no, none of the previous owners had money don't necessarily believe it. Aunt Maybelle always scrimped every nickel and descendants are often shocked when a cache is located.

Whatever you do don't discount anything the old timers say even if it doesn't line up with other research right away. Old plats and deeds sometimes give great information too. There will be lots of trash metal on old homesteads but you have to go through it to find the good stuff.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Mike1950

We have 3 parks in town that were race tracks. Had a friend in the 70's that researched and detected. The race tracks and fairgtounds were some of his favorites.


----------



## brown down

They also have multiple barns on the property that are filled with antiques. patti actually called the american pickers and they wanted pictures of the stuff they have. some of the stuff is really cool and have only been in one barn! when she told her grandfather she called them haha he went out and bought multiple locks for all of his barns.. I will def ask her if she wants to search for buried treasure when she gets here in a few hours.


----------



## Kevin

American Pickers those guys will rip you off bigtime. They don't actually buy anything usually it's all for show.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## davduckman2010

DKMD said:


> Duck, you said you had the corrosion removed from that gun... Got any pics after the cleanup?


heres the percusion pocket pistol and another large cent we found yesterday at this early 1800s homestead

Reactions: Way Cool 5


----------



## Kevin

Duck I think you and your boys have already found more in less than a year than I did all my years of detecting total down here. Man you sure are in fertile ground up there my friend!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## davduckman2010

Kevin said:


> Duck I think you and your boys have already found more in less than a year than I did all my years of detecting total down here. Man you sure are in fertile ground up there my friend!


thanks bud check this out I don't know what it is but I think its a poison rig or a cane handle topper . it has 2 dragons or gators surrounding what used to be 2 stones its old . and this gold robins broach with pearl eggs

Reactions: Way Cool 7


----------



## Kevin

Duck I kid you not you're going to be in detector mags not that it's your goal. In fact I would eschew that and not show any real significant finds here or elsewhere - that's a can of worms. You're making exquisite finds. That clasping ornament is spinning around in my head as to its purpose. It'll come to me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950

Maybe, a ring pill box- snuff or maybe somethin stronger

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rocky1

Grandpa should get the shotgun out too!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## davduckman2010

Kevin said:


> Duck I kid you not you're going to be in detector mags not that it's your goal. In fact I would eschew that and not show any real significant finds here or elsewhere - that's a can of worms. You're making exquisite finds. That clasping ornament is spinning around in my head as to its purpose. It'll come to me.


heres a better pic of it was gold guilded at one time and its not always about the coins we get a bigger kick out of the relics -- saveing history

Reactions: Way Cool 7


----------



## brown down

damn duck you make me wanna go treasure hunting now!! any idea as to what the round things are in the bottom pic with the holes part way through it?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## davduckman2010

brown down said:


> damn duck you make me wanna go treasure hunting now!! any idea as to what the round things are in the bottom pic with the holes part way through it?


those are ox knobs they put them on there horn tips so you didn't get gored you find these or crotel bells in a field its a old farm hunt the hell out of it theres goodies there

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony

davduckman2010 said:


> heres a better pic of it was gold guilded at one time and its not always about the coins we get a bigger kick out of the relics -- saveing history
> View attachment 110092
> 
> View attachment 110093
> View attachment 110094
> View attachment 110095
> View attachment 110096
> View attachment 110097



Duck, it that photo a daguerrotype? Tony


----------



## davduckman2010

Tony said:


> Duck, it that photo a daguerrotype? Tony


don't know I think it was before tin types I think they used silver or something to make them I have the outer frame from it. maybe its abe Lincoln ill be rich


----------



## Spinartist

davduckman2010 said:


> heres the percusion pocket pistol
> 
> Careful... that gun could be loaded!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950

davduckman2010 said:


> don't know I think it was before tin types I think they used silver or something to make them I have the outer frame from it. maybe its abe Lincoln ill be rich


 sorry they were tintypes during the war. Cool stuff


----------



## davduckman2010

Mike1950 said:


> sorry they were tintypes during the war. Cool stuff


maybe its billy the kid -- ohh boy ill be rich I tell ya

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin

I wouldn't be able to resist solving the mystery of who that is in the tin type. Might not be as hard as it seems . . . .

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony

Depending on how old it is, it might not be hard at all. Getting pictures taken was very expensive back in the day and only the rich and famous could afford it. Tony


----------



## davduckman2010

Tony said:


> Depending on how old it is, it might not be hard at all. Getting pictures taken was very expensive back in the day and only the rich and famous could afford it. Tony


hmmm billy the kid had had lots of other peoples money

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Spinartist

davduckman2010 said:


> those are ox knobs they put them on there horn tips so you didn't get gored you find these or crotel bells in a field its a old farm hunt the hell out of it theres goodies there




You now have enough ox knobs to make your scrap steel pile safe the next time you unload a batch!!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------

